
Raspberry Pi Helps Vintage Psion Find Its Voice - axiomdata316
https://hackaday.com/2019/08/03/raspberry-pi-helps-vintage-psion-find-its-voice/
======
geophile
I loved the Psion 5 form factor, and its stellar keyboard. The Gemini PDA is
the heir to hat design, and shares some design talent. I’m running Linux on
it.

